# First Attempt At Furry Art



## Nokiad (Dec 21, 2019)

Ahhhh, Hello there everyone! I made a new years resolution to draw outside of my comfort-zoneand I've really been into Beastars so, I thought this was the perfect chance to practice!


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 21, 2019)

Nokiad said:


> Ahhhh, Hello there everyone! I made a new years resolution to draw outside of my comfort-zoneand I've really been into Beastars so, I thought this was the perfect chance to practice!
> 
> View attachment 77425


Holy hell that looks amazing!!! <3


----------



## Kazonking (Dec 21, 2019)

That's really really good!


----------



## Deathless (Dec 21, 2019)

That's awesome!! I love the detail and everything in it! Gotta love good ol' Legosi! <3


----------



## Tenné (Dec 21, 2019)

That looks legit af! Love it!


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 21, 2019)

Oh my gosh, is this really your first attempt?? That's amazing!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 21, 2019)

You art is super! Your profile link to your gallery doesn't appear to function though?


----------



## Nokiad (Dec 22, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> Holy hell that looks amazing!!! <3


AAAA! Thank you so much for your kind words ///


Kazonking said:


> That's really really good!


Thank you, Kazon ; v ; 


Deathless said:


> That's awesome!! I love the detail and everything in it! Gotta love good ol' Legosi! <3


Thank you!!! I'm so happy you agree that Legosi is a good.


Tenné said:


> That looks legit af! Love it!


Thank you, Ten! ; v ; !


Tendo64 said:


> Oh my gosh, is this really your first attempt?? That's amazing!


Yes! I've always been afraid to step out of my comfortzone so this was a nice result! Thank you!


Fallowfox said:


> You art is super! Your profile link to your gallery doesn't appear to function though?


Thank you!!! I'm still trying to figure somethings out since I'm still new to the website but my twitter is probably the best place to see my gallery at the moment (or at least once I work with this website more...)


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 22, 2019)

Nokiad said:


> AAAA! Thank you so much for your kind words ///
> 
> Thank you, Kazon ; v ;
> 
> ...



Thanks. I can see you mostly draw humans, obviously I'm biased and am going to encourage more furries. ;D


----------



## Nokiad (Dec 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Thanks. I can see you mostly draw humans, obviously I'm biased and am going to encourage more furries. ;D


That is the plan!!! I want to try to be good in both fields! > v <


----------



## Alex & Emily (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks amazing!
- Alex


----------



## Nokiad (Dec 22, 2019)

Alex & Emily said:


> Looks amazing!
> - Alex


Thank you so much, Alex!!!


----------



## Dear_Ruby (Dec 27, 2019)

this really reminds me of the anime wolf children


----------



## Kaaru (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh my heck I've been really into Beastars lately as well! Mostly the manga. You watch or read? :0

Also you nailed the fur, great expression and proportions... All things I struggle with


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 1, 2020)

I wish I could draw like that... I'd be so much happier with my life


----------



## AlexJMurphy1982 (Mar 27, 2020)

Dear_Ruby said:


> this really reminds me of the anime wolf children


Looks like the wolfman from that movie


----------



## shirogu5 (Mar 27, 2020)

Really neat stuff, keep up the good work!


----------

